# Inner Space Meets Outer Space



## Tony Britton (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello,

When I last visited the Monterey Bay Aquarium in Monterey, Califronia, my primary interest was jellyfish. I wanted to create the effect of an image you might see in astrophotography similar to photographs of deep space nebulae, for example. I waited for this jellyfish to move into good light. 

By using a relatively fast shutter speed of 1/500 and "negative" exposure compensation, the jellyfish remained well-lit while the area surrounding the jellyfish darkened. The particles floating within the tank took on the appearance of "stars" and the lovely patch of blue is due to the color of a wall within the display. 

Tony


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 30, 2016)

Nicely captured and a great idea for a shot. I visited the aquarium years ago and would love to go back one day.


----------

